# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Lampedusa [AF Michela, Riviera del Conero, Egitto Express, Espresso Cagliari]

## helatros68

Δυο φωτογραφιες του Espresso Egitto στον Πειραια στα τελη της δεκαετιας του 80.

espresso egitto.jpg

espresso egitto ii.jpg

----------


## JASON12345

Έχει κάτι από Εξπρέςς πήγασο αυτό το βαπόρι.

----------


## esperos

Πράγματι  είναι  το  δεύτερο  από  τα  τέσσερα  αδέλφια. Ο  ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ  είναι  το  τρίτο.

----------


## Appia_1978

To 2006 στην Ancona. Ένα πανέμορφο πλοίο, ειδικά με τα χρώματα της Adriatica  :Wink: 

Riviera del Conero.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

στο Μπάρι με πολύ ζέστη και ένα σάκο του βεντούρη μην περιμένετε και την τέλεια φώτο :mrgreen:
P7070299.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Μια χαρά είναι  :Very Happy: 




> στο Μπάρι με πολύ ζέστη και ένα σάκο του βεντούρη μην περιμένετε και την τέλεια φώτο :mrgreen:
> P7070299.jpg

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Το συμπαθητικό πλοιο στο λιμάνι της ANCONA .. 1 Δεκεμβρίου 2009
Παντως έχει γίνει μεγάλη μετασκευή .... 
PC010017.JPG
PC010022.JPG
PC010031.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Βασικα δεν εγινε μετασκευη αλλα βιασμος.Μια τοσο απεριτη και ισοροπημενη γραμμη καταστραφικε

----------


## cpt babis

Συμφωνω με τον ΒΕΝ !

----------


## BULKERMAN

[QUOTE=BEN BRUCE;316116]Βασικα δεν εγινε μετασκευη αλλα βιασμος.Μια τοσο απεριτη και ισοροπημενη γραμμη καταστραφικε[/QUOTE

Γενικά οι Ιταλοί ναυπηγοί είναι μάστορες στο να κάνουν ένα ωραίο πλοίο μπαούλο!!!

----------


## Ergis

> Δυο φωτογραφιες του Espresso Egitto στον Πειραια στα τελη της δεκαετιας του 80.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 2909
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 2910


στον πειραια;;;;;για λογαριασμο ποιας εταιριας ειχε ερθει;;;

----------


## Appia_1978

Μα φυσικά για την Adriatica! 
Εκτελούσε το δρομολόγιο Ιταλία - Ελλάδα - Αίγυπτο  :Wink: 




> στον πειραια;;;;;για λογαριασμο ποιας εταιριας ειχε ερθει;;;

----------


## Stylianos

η μετασκευή αυτη κανει το πλοίο να δίχνει μοντερνο και καινούριο,παρά την ηλικία του...σε συγκριση με το αδελφάκι του ''Εξπρές Πήγασος'' που διχνει υπερήλικο (και ειναι). :Wink:

----------


## Appia_1978

Ο Πήγασος, έχει όμως πολύ περισσότερη φινέτσα  :Wink:

----------


## Ergis

ειχα βρει μια σελιδα στο ιντερνετ με φωτογραφιες απο την μετασκευη που υπεστη το πλοιο αυτο (το καημένο.... :Sad:  :Sad: )
αν την πετυχει καποιος ας με ειδοποιησει με π.μ
ευχαριστω

----------


## juanito

BARI - DURRES KAI 
ANCONA - DURRES ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΛΟΓΑΡΙΑΣΜΟ 
ΤΗΣ ADRIA FERRIES

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_EGITTO EXPRESS_
_DSCN7294.jpg_

_DSCN7295.jpg_
_Διαφημιστικη   καρτποσταλ   της ADRIATICA_

----------


## Νικόλας

Riviera Del Conero στο Μπάρι !
P8290404.jpg
*αφιερωμένη στους φίλους του πλοίου*

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Η πλώρη του θυμίζει λίγο από Cruise Europa/Olympia/Roma κτλ, ή μου φαίνεται??

----------


## Νικόλας

εε ναι μπορείς να το πείς θυμίζει κάτι

----------


## vinman

*Στην Ancona στις 6 Δεκέμβρη!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118308

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118309

----------


## Rocinante

Το πλοίο ονομάζεται πλέον AF Michela

----------


## Appia_1978

Καθαρά πληροφοριακά αναφέρω πως στις διάφορες Κεφαλλονίτικες ιστοσελίδες, αναφέρουν για ενδεχόμενη πρόθεση αγοράς του πλοίου από την Kefalonian Lines και μετονομασία του σε Νήσος Κεφαλονιά II. Έχει σταλεί φαίνεται να είπε ο πρόεδρος της Kefalonian Lines ομάδα στην Ιταλία προς εύρεση κατάλληλου πλοίου. Το AF Michela συγκαταλέγεται ανάμεσα σε τέσσερα πλοία που επιθεωρήθηκαν. Εάν τελικά αγοραστεί δεύτερο πλοίο, το Κεφαλονιά θα μετονομαστεί σε Νήσος Κεφαλονιά Ι. 
Είπε λέει και για άνοιγμα γραφείου στη Ζάκυνθο. Οι φήμες μιλάνε επίσης για ενδεχόμενη δρομολόγηση του νέου πλοίου στην Ιταλία για τις ανάγκες των Ιταλών τουριστών τα καλοκαίρια.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ESPRESSO CAGLIARI.jpgΚάποτε ως ESPRESSO CAGLIARI έπιανε Πειραιά κ Ηράκλειο.Στην μετασκευή ως EGITTO EXPRESS του άλλαξαν τα φώτα...¶ραγε η Kefalonian εξακολουθεί να ενδιαφέρεται γι'αυτό;
Κάτω η πλώρη είναι του ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ με το κρενάκι που είχαν βάλει τα τελευταία χρόνια.

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε Βίκτωρα. Κατά τη γνώμη μου, αυτή η τετράδα πλοίων ήταν από τις πιο όμορφες που πέρασαν ποτέ από τα νερά μας. Σχετικά με την Kefalonian, ουδέν νεότερο ...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Συμφωνω και εγω οτι ειναι οτι πιο ομορφο εχει ερθει στην Ελλαδα.Μαλιστα το 1996 ειχα ψηφησει Πηγασο ως το ομορφοτερο στην ψηφοφορια του <ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ>

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ESPRESSO CAGLIARI 02.jpgAυτά τα βαπόρια όταν έρχονταν Πειραιά,ήταν συνήθως φορτωμένα καινούργια ιταλικά ΙΧ στα πάνω ντεκ γι'αυτό κ ο μικρός καταπέλτης δεξιά.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

¶λλη μία την ίδια μέρα.Τα κουλουριώτικα που φαίνονται είναι εκεί λόγω των Θεοφανείων.ESPRESSO CAGLIARI 03.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

*Lampedusa [AF Michela, Riviera del Conero, Egitto Express, Espresso Egitto, Espresso Cagliari]

*Το πλοίο μέσα στο 2015 άλλαξε χρώματα, σινιάλα, πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία και όνομα. Πλέον ονομάζεται _LAMPEDUSA_ και ανήκει στην Traghetti Delle Isole.

ShipSpotting.com

© det

----------


## SteliosK

*Πρόσφατες φωτογραφίες* και  *βίντεο* κατά την άφιξη του στα Πελάγια Νησιά.

----------

